# what's the biggest thing that you know has been killed with a slingshot?



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Biggest thing that you have killed with a slingshot


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

My Ego!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I think that I have seen a foto some time ago from Charles with some deers taken with a slingshot..correct me Charles if I´m making confusion.

I think that a grizzly was also killed by someone...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What kind of ammo bears sharks and gators with arrows.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Arrows propelled by slingshots have been used to kill fairly large animals. Those kills were made by ex-sanguination ... that is, by bleeding the animal to death ... that is standard for archery kills.

A fellow who used to be on here claims to have once "taken" a deer with a standard slingshot. He said he was teaching survival skills to some military personnel when a deer stepped out of the bush. He shot it in the head with his slingshot, and the animal was stunned ... He then ran over and cut its throat with a knife. That's not quite "killing a deer with a slingshot", as it was the knife that did the job. When I was a boy, a farmer neighbor similarly killed a deer with his fence. He was out in the field and some dogs had been chasing a deer. The deer was tired and tried to jump the fence, but hung up on it. My neighbor ran over and cut its throat with his pocket knife.

With strong bands, heavy ammo, head shot, and fairly close range, you could probably take a raccoon. But I think it would be mostly luck to take anything larger ... and even the raccoon would take a lot of skill. Some on this forum have taken raccoon, but often the animal is stunned and then killed by dogs or follow up action by the hunter. Some animals are easier to kill than others ... birds and rabbits are fairly easy. But domestic cats and mink are pretty tough.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My piggy bank


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

At.clair county on YouTube had taken a raccoon with bands and a lead ball.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

an Hrawk classic. . . :banana:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

For me I totally consider the slingshot and a sling bow completely different.

The biggest game for a slingshots is realistically something in the raccoon size, and that is going to be a handful ! You need the right power supply, ammo capable of a heavy blow and an accurate hit.

As far as the biggest I have taken, it is a large Jackrabbit way back in the day, using my ComBow sling and .45 or .50 leads. It was a solid lung chest shot... He did not go far after being hit.

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have taken ***** skunks possums and wood chucks with a slingshot some had a ball head war club as back up some with one shot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I have taken ***** skunks possums and wood chucks with a slingshot some had a ball head war club as back up some with one shot.


This is one of the best responses I have heard ! We all have powerful slings and heavy ammo that will bring it, as they say ---- many of us have gotten game that is considered "Big" for a slingshot ------- and many of us had shots that when we had a solid hit on the critter, still had to finish the job ........ there is nothing wrong with a finishing touch, you want to harvest your game as humanly as possible !

Many, if not most ethical hunters have done it, it is part of hunting ... not every shot is a "one shot wonder" !

Just My Humble Opinion !!!

Thanks Ghost !

wll


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Rabbit, that is the largest thing I ever tried to kill with a slingshot.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Goliath!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Goliath!


That would be a sling, not a slingshot ... very different weapon.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I spoke with chief AJ over the phone before he came to Alaska to take the Grizzley with his slingbow. I had to leave for the fishing grounds the day he came up but he was able to take a bear on his trip and he got some pictures(slingbow though). I was showing off my slingshot to one of the old timers up here at his house and he told me his son took a beaver with a slingshot, recently. I went and took a look at the pelt and sure enough there was a hole in the skin where he had a perfect head shot. I myself probably wouldn't go that large with a slingshot though, but interesting stories.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Beaver is a tough animal


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

He cut its throat right after the shot, I didn't get many details except


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

They are a very traditional family that lives off the land. They use every part of the animal and waste nothing. No money coming in, but are very happy and have enough to survive. I probably should have mentioned that in my beaver post. Whatever the case was, the beaver was taken quickly and The entire animal was salvaged in the traditional Yupik way. He would not have tried unless he knew it was a sure thing, and I dont either


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

A bunny wabbit!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Beaver is a tough animal


I've taken a lot of beaver with some very lightweight equipment.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

JediMike said:


> Adirondack Kyle said:
> 
> 
> > Beaver is a tough animal
> ...


 couldn't resist that's a good one


----------

